# Will CB dart frogs eat freeze dried or prepared foods?



## Guest (Jan 6, 2005)

I'm guessing the answer is no since no one talks about these kind of foods. The wife is hesitant about my planned dart frog tank in that she doesn't want bugs getting out in the house.

Anyone successfully feed these foods to dart frogs??

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2005)

I've never tried, nor ever heard of anyone doing it. Frogs really seem to respond most to movement of their prey items, so I sincerely doubt it would work. I'm not a betting man, but I'd put down $100 that it wouldn't work.
j


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2005)

Yeager said:


> I've never tried, nor ever heard of anyone doing it. Frogs really seem to respond most to movement of their prey items, so I sincerely doubt it would work. I'm not a betting man, but I'd put down $100 that it wouldn't work.
> j


I don't think it will work either but I wanted to ask.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2005)

No harm in asking. I had a similar wish about 10 years ago when I started realizing fruit flies were the cause of some of my allergy issues. Unfortunately they are a necessary evil.
j


----------



## bbrock (May 20, 2004)

Yeager said:


> I've never tried, nor ever heard of anyone doing it. Frogs really seem to respond most to movement of their prey items, so I sincerely doubt it would work. I'm not a betting man, but I'd put down $100 that it wouldn't work.
> j


I don't want to take your money but would you shave my initials in your head if I proved you wrong? I'll bet I could get Phyllobates to eat catfood dangles on a string.

Of course, trying to maintain frogs on such a diet would be a bad idea for many reasons.


----------



## steelcube (Mar 17, 2004)

:lol: :lol: LOL :lol: :lol: 

When there is a will, there is a way...


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2005)

steelcube said:


> :lol: :lol: LOL :lol: :lol:
> 
> When there is a will, there is a way...


I did think about freeze dried bugs on a feeding stick.


----------



## Jace King (May 5, 2004)

I once heard about the possibility of vibrating rocks and frozen foods could possible be used to feed dart frogs. Thaw out the crickets, put them on vibrating surface and the frogs might just think their alive. I have never tried this because i love live bugs. Culturing your own food is rewarding for some strange reason.
Good luck, its worth a try if it means getting frogs or not. At least tell her that and hide your real cultures. She doesnt read this does she.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

I tried this idea with a bunch of my leopard geckos.... I mean if I could get them to take frozen thawed pinkies out of my hand, why not other stuff? But these were animals used to being hand/hemostat fed, so they kinda figured out anything i was holding had to be food, and the ones that got like this ate anything (bad news for my fingers). I've also had a treefrog and some toads do the same thing, or at least ate twirled crickets out of my hand. Those jumble bowls scared the crap out of any animal they were tried with. Once the animal put one limb on it they never went near it again. They are one of the stupid reptile products catered to bug-haters and no one should by along with the freeze-dried bugs (which aren't that great for your critters anyways).

The problem is that dart frogs don't eat out of your hand, and the thing has to be moving. Other than some of the phyllobates and maybe an epipedobates or something (meat on a string... it worked for leopard frogs...) but other than that, I don't see it happening. For most lizards and amphibians, live foods is the neccessary evil and part of keeping them as a 'pet'.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Evil? Watching my frogs hunt is half the fun!


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Ok, not really evil. Watching them hunt is fun. But I'm crazy enough to like the bugs themselves lol. To me giving the frogs a wide diet is an excuse to play with more creepy crawlies!


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2005)

bbrock said:


> I don't want to take your money but would you shave my initials in your head if I proved you wrong? I'll bet I could get Phyllobates to eat catfood dangles on a string.


A tempting offer. We'll see how long the hair is at NWFF... If you can get it on video, you have a deal.
j


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2005)

If Justin wins the bet, does this mean Brent is going to lose some hair?


----------



## bbrock (May 20, 2004)

Bgreen said:


> If Justin wins the bet, does this mean Brent is going to lose some hair?


Don't you think I've already lost enough?


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

KeroKero said:


> The problem is that dart frogs don't eat out of your hand, and the thing has to be moving. Other than some of the phyllobates and maybe an epipedobates or something (meat on a string... it worked for leopard frogs...) but other than that, I don't see it happening. For most lizards and amphibians, live foods is the neccessary evil and part of keeping them as a 'pet'.


Well, I never tried feeding right out of my hand, but my gold mantellas and terribilis will eagerly take a termite off of a short stick in my fingers...I'll bet they would take some non living food...if I (and they) was that hard up.
I used to feed pet salamanders and turtles hamburger on a toothpick in the winter when I was a kid.


----------

